
Map of rail station usage in the UK: 1997 – 2015 - chestnut-tree
http://www.bettertransport.org.uk/maps/rail-usage.html
======
SuddsMcDuff
It was interesting the see the number of stations being "upgraded" from small
to medium & large. Certainly are a lot more large stations popping up in
recent years.

I'd be curious to know what "large" means though. Is it just the passenger
throughput or is it the number of platforms? It would be quite impressive if
each of these size increases represents a major construction project.

~~~
fredoralive
Seems to just be based on passenger numbers, according to the boxes that
appear if you hover on a station they are:

Small: Less than 100,000

Medium: 100,000 to 5,000,000

Large: 5,000,000+

An unstaffed station local to me went from small to medium over the maps
period and it hasn't had any major work done.

------
awjr
Transport is one of my "pet" hobbies. This sort of hard data, on it's own is
interesting. Combined with census data, local authority housing development
data, and car use, then it becomes powerful. Even bring in the price of oil
however this will have a general impact on the whole network.

The problem, as ever, is stitching it all together.

~~~
krmmalik
Curious. When you say "powerful" , in what way do you mean? For what purpose?
What i mean to ask is, in what way does it become powerful for you personally?

------
elthran
I love the visualization here - but I'm not quite sure what it's showing me.

Is the increase compared to the starting point, or is it a year on year
change?

I'm also unsure as to whether the white colour was the best choice for the
largest change group - my mind was instantly associating it with a small
change, for whatever reason/

~~~
anewhnaccount
According to the label, it's year on year. The slider should have two control
points so you can view any interval.

~~~
Symbiote
Are you sure? The homepage says "Scroll, zoom and click on individual stations
to see how passenger numbers have changed since 1997". I think it's for the
whole period.

Many stations are white at the end, but have no reason for the increase to
have been in the final year. Picking one I used to travel through [1], it's
white on the map, last year's increase was <10%, but the increase since 1997
is huge.

(Also, this is Great Britain, since Northern Ireland isn't included.)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnes_Bridge_railway_station](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnes_Bridge_railway_station)

~~~
harry-wood
Yeah I noticed that too. The glowing red embers turn white hot with increase
...mostly towards the end. Because we're comparing with 1997 levels. I suppose
that shows the general trend well, but it's not so good for actually spotting
patterns of change as the time slider moves.

------
pbowyer
Do you know of a dataset showing station locations and distance by rail from
neighbouring/other stations?

I need to map stations and distance from ${CITY} (London in this case) but
haven't found the data yet.

~~~
gman99
May not be quite what you're looking for, but perhaps mapumental may help
(depending on why you want the data)

[https://mapumental.com/](https://mapumental.com/)

It gives you time (not distance) between places, and it includes trains as
well as buses. But perhaps you could use their API to tweak the results:
[https://github.com/mysociety/mapumental-
scripts](https://github.com/mysociety/mapumental-scripts)

Failing that, maybe try the NPTDR dataset:
[https://data.gov.uk/dataset/nptdr](https://data.gov.uk/dataset/nptdr) (again,
times, not distances)

------
ni_startups
Why is Northern Ireland transport not represented on this map? Otherwise the
title should be 'Map of rail station usage in England, Scotland and Wales"

~~~
Symbiote
Northern Ireland's railways are managed by a different government agency to
Great Britain's, so the statistics are not included.

I'd say Great Britain, but I guess you can out-pedant me with that, since
Angelsey, the Isle of Wight etc have railways.

[http://www.translink.co.uk/Services/NI-
Railways/](http://www.translink.co.uk/Services/NI-Railways/) (I think, though
I've never been to NI)

[http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/](http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/)

~~~
lmm
Great Britain is correct, no? If one were referring to the island one would
just say Britain.

~~~
Two9A
Great Britain is the name of the island, as distinct from the other Britain
(Brittany, France) which is slightly smaller in area.

No-one ever refers to Brittany as Britain, but the anachronism remains.

~~~
seren
On that matter, I realized recently that both Brittany and Great Britain have
an area called Cornwall or Cornouaille in French which makes the matter more
confusing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornouaille](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornouaille)

------
sanpan
No data on the island of Sodor?

------
kraftman
Shame they used such similar shades of red.

